# Goatmilk Lotion bar recipe???



## MrsCountryChick (Jul 11, 2010)

I've searched EVERYWHERE & can't find Goatmilk Lotion bar recipe. I have found ALOT of lotion or massage bar recipes, but none with goatmilk.  :/ I understand that everything has a certain consistancy to be able to solidify & become a lotion bar.... but certainly there must be a recipe that calls for 'some' goatmilk & then compensates by having more shea butter, etc. ???? Any help would be Greatly Appreciated


----------



## freemotion (Jul 11, 2010)

My understanding is that a "lotion" bar is simply superfatted, right?  So you should be able to simply adjust your favorite recipes to superfat them a bit more.  Or simply replace the water in your recipe for a lotion bar with goat's milk and follow the procedure for dissolving the lye in the goat's milk without burning it....freezing the milk in ice cube trays, etc.


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Jul 11, 2010)

I'm new to soapmaking, but a lotion bar or massage bar as they call it is basicly equal parts of:
Beeswax
Cocoa Butter &
almond oil
(some add 1/4 teaspoon cornstarch)
& Fragrance Oil
.....there's no lye or water to substitute for my goatsmilk.  But a Lotion bar is a bar kind of like soap, but when rubbed or held in your hands sort of 'melts' a little so you can then have the 'melted lotion' to rub on your hands. But it seems so silly that it melts to a "lotion" yet I can't find a recipe to add Goatsmilk into it. 

Thanks for the help tho.  I need all I can get.  I wanted to make some as a quick hand out as a party favor for this wkend. & I have dairy goats so it seemed fitting to give these out, vs the curing time on bars of soap or the expense of bottles to bottle a true liquid lotion.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 12, 2010)

Ah, now I understand.....its not gonna happen, sorry.   You won't be able to add goat's milk to that type of recipe.  A soap needs to have a chemical reaction with the lye and the fats, and a lotion needs to emulsify the fats and the water/milk.  Your recipe is just a hunk of fats made firmer by beeswax, so there is no way to get any water/milk into it.  If you did, it would be a lotion....or a cream, depending on the proportions of beeswax to oils and liquid.

I once found a bunch of tiny jars of jam in a discount store for about a dime each.  They were fancy single servings that were likely used at a fancy restaurant or hotel for breakfast.   I bought a bunch just to have the tiny jars, which are great for face creams or lip balms as gifts.  The labels fell right off with a good soaking.

Start keeping an eye out for good containers that are small and ask friends to save them for you, too.  Know anyone who is buying baby food, especially in glass jars?


----------



## chandasue (Jul 12, 2010)

The lotion I make is an emulsion of water and oils so potentially you could try it but I would be concerned with the milk spoiling since there's not really a chemical reaction like in soapmaking. My recipe is a variation on the creamy face lotion found in Organic Body Care Recipes: 175 Homeade Herbal Formulas for Glowing Skin & a Vibrant Self by Stephanie Tourles. You can probably get it at the library.

Edit: yeah, not for a lotion BAR since there's no water to substitute.


----------



## laurahill (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey thanks for sharing goat milk lotion recipe.I need it...will definitely refer it.


----------



## chandasue (Dec 9, 2010)

I found someone nearby that is making goat's milk lotion and they add Optiphen (a paraben-free & formaldehyde-free preservative). They still recommend using it up within a month or refrigerating portions if it takes longer than that to go through a bottle. I haven't sourced out the preservative but something to think about. Their lotion is still 99.9% natural despite the added preservative.


----------



## GoatMilkLover (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes, you *can* create a solid Goat's Milk Lotion Bar.  I found the following recipe but unfortunately, I don't remember from which website:

*SUPER RICH GOATS MILK LOTION RECIPE YOU CAN MAKE AT HOME*

2 Tbsp Goats Milk
2 Tbsp Water
2 Tbsp Oil (any kind)
2 oz. Beeswax
1/4 tspn Borax - **see comment below
2 drops Essential oil (optional)

Whip all ingredients into a cream. 

When mixture separates, spoon off solid part and apply it directly to chapped hands, legs (after shaving and during the winter) and elbows

Comment:  

Using borax in creams and lotions is safe because when combined with beeswax, borax changes its composition and becomes an emulsifier and there is NO borax left in the product. It is like LYE in soap, it no longer exists after saphonization process.

It is a natural alternative to E wax, but Borax MUST be combined with beeswax to produce the chemical change. Again, borax will remain in the product, used by itself, and MUST be combined with beeswax to produce the chemical change so borax is no longer present.

THUS, it should NOT used as a pH buffer, that ingredient is BAKING SODA - not borax, Baking soda will lower the pH in creams and lotions.  Citric Acid is used to raise the pH in creams and lotion, and all products should be tested with a pH meter to make sure the pH is at skin pH which is 6.5, and by adding baking soda or citric acid, one can achieve this pH skin safe product.


----------



## smithalan00 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks a lot for this nice recipe as milk is rich source off protein I like every recipe of milk keep posting variety of recipe related to milk.


Smith Alan


----------

